# Dringend! VBA-Programmierer gegen Bezahlung gesucht



## wolfinator (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
ich suche dringend einen VBA-Programmierer, der einige Makros für Word erstellt. 

Ich muss mehrere ähnliche Dokumente zu Templates umarbeiten, welche  von den jeweiligen Usern  standardmäßig als A4 (bzw. 210 x 280mm) Format für Inhouse-Ausdrucke verwendbar sind, aber auch einfach "mit Knopfdruck" als größerformatiges Dokument mit Beschnittzugabe für Hausdruckerei auszugeben ist. Von den Usern werden bei Bedarf noch Bilder eingefügt, dafür sind Rahmen als Platzhalter vorgesehen.

Die Dokumente sind folgendermaßen aufgebaut: 1 oder 2seitig. Auf jeder Seite ist ein formatfüllendes Hintergrundbild mit Beschnittzugabe (schaut über das Format hinaus). Darauf einige Textfelder mit Blindtext und Rahmen als Platzhalter  für Bilder. Bilder und realer Text werden vom jeweiligen Nutzer eingesetzt bzw. überschrieben.

Benötigte Makros:
1. Makro kopiert alles, macht neues Dokument, setzt alles ein, ändert Seitengröße auf Überformat (für Ausgabe mit Beschnittzugabe) und soll alles um einen bestimmten Wert (1 cm) nach rechts unten verschieben. Lässt sich wahrscheinlich mit "Selection.WholeStory, Selection.Copy" etc. lösen.  Alternativ zu "Selection.WholeStory" wäre auch ein Befehl denkbar, der sämtliche - auch nachtäglich vom User hinzugefügte - Textfelder/Bilder auswählt ("ShapeRange"); vielleicht eine Schleife mit repeat oder so.

2. Makro: Desweiteren soll ebenfalls auf Knopfdruck der Text "Herausgeber...." durch eine englischsprachige Version ersetzt werden.

Das Ganze soll weltweit einsetzbar sein, also auch auf fremdsprachigen unterschiedlichen OSen bzw. Officeversionen (vielleicht ab Office 97?).

Und dass es schön ausschaut, noch mit Menu oder ähnlichem Userinterface.

Und jetzt die Frage: Ist das machbar und wenn ja, zu welchem Preis? Es EILT.


----------



## bidy (12. August 2003)

*Word makro*

Hallo, ich würde gerne die Wordmakros machen.
Ist das Projekt noch aktuell?

Gruss
Christian Regli
admin@regli-elektronik.ch


----------



## Sne@k (12. August 2003)

Also ich finde ja das hört sich irgendwie nach Ausbeutung an und jeder der diesen Beitrag gelesen hat oder noch lesen wird, wird sicherlich ähnlich denken!!!Denn mal ganz im ernst da soll irgendwer von dieser Comunity nen Prog schreiben das auf der ganzen Welt einsetzbar ist auf verschiedenen OS und am besten sehr schnell!!Hmm und dann die Kostensache!Was sowas wohl kostet??Nehmen wir mal an da meldet sich einer der nichts zu tun hat und sagt"Jo ich mach das ganze Projekt für 200€ Fertig" dann ist das Projekt nach sagen wir 5 Tagen Tag und Nacht arbeiten fertig.Der Kunde erhält das Projekt und freut sich der Progger erhält seine 200€ und freut sich auch...

Doch nur einen Monat später erfährt er das ein neues Programm auf dem Markt ist...Die Firma das diese Programm vertreibt tut dies mit hohem Umsatz 800€ pro verkauftem Programm denn diese Programme gehen an kleine Druckerein bis mittelgroße.
Der Programmierer sieht sich das Userinterface an und bekommt nen Schlag, denn das gehört doch ihm!Doch hat er sich leider nicht die Rechte darauf sichern lassen also guckt er in die Röhre und kann net einmal vom großen Kuchen des Gewinns ein kleines Stück abhaben!Das findet er ******e aber he das leben geht weiter und der Kunde lacht sich ins Fäustchen...kann sein das ich hier irgendetwas falsch verstanden habe wenn ja dann tut es mir leid aber der Beitrag ist so geschrieben das ich ihn so verstanden habe!!!Man hätte vielleicht seine eigenen Preisvorstellungen schon einmal in den Beitrag mit einfließen lassen sollen denn anders läuft es ja bei Web-Design-Firmen auch net!!!Und es wird nicht ganz klar wer denn alles das fertige Produkt erhalten soll(Wieviele andere Kunde) >50 und wie teuer soll es verkauft werden oder wird es überhaupt verkauft???So kommt man zwar billig an Programmierer aber die Frage die sich stellen müsste ist doch folgende:

Was für eine Qualität hat dann diese Produkt??

Hier gibt es genung Supermänner und Superfrauen unter den Programmieren!Ich will keinen Beleidigen aber überlegt ma selbst ob das so richtig ist....

Greatz to all

Bleibt sauber jungs und Mädels


Postscriptum: Es ist auf jeden Fall machbar doch würde ich dafür ca. 3 Wochen brauchen...gibt sicherlich welche die viel schneller sind...


----------

